# Quicktime et encodage



## steam (22 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,

Je souhaite encoder mes videos pour mon apple tv, je pensais utiliser quicktime mais quand je vais dans l'option partager itunes je n'ai que l'option ipod et iphone de disponible celle pour apple tv est descativer. Comment fait on pour l'activer.
Merci par avance


----------



## steam (22 Janvier 2011)

Personne ne sait?


----------



## Laurent Fignon (23 Janvier 2011)

steam a dit:


> Personne ne sait?




On ne peut pas l'activer... C'est une des fonctions de Quicktime X que Apple n'a jamais implémenté dans Snow Leopard...


----------

